# morning sex men



## rorinrory (Oct 7, 2011)

Why is it men seem to be so so horny in the morning????!!!!!
GRRRRR!!!! I'm sure some of you wish you had this problem to complain about, but oi, in the morning i either want to A.sleep in and just cuddle if it's a day off B. hurridley get ready for work if i go in early (6:30am) or C. work out and run as many errands as i can tackle before work if i go in late (ie. 10:30am). yet he will not leave me alone in the mornings to a point where if i do not physically get up and leave he will not leave me alone and when i do get up and leave he gets very angry sometimes. I just plain do not want it in the mornings and it would be nice every once in awhile to be woken up this way but it's downright annoying to happen every morning!!! it's too early or have to many other things on my mind to get turned on and if i don't want it it HURTS for me!!! This results in me also feeling panicky when he tries to force this. Is this the norm for most men, i seem to have gotten the impression most men are "morning people" when it comes to this issue


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Because circulating testosterone levels are at their highest at that point.

Simples!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a morning person (woman) when it comes to sex, but I wasn't always. I feel the least stressed and rushed in the morning - strangely, I know - especially weekends, obviously, though. (Part of it is that I have a super sensitive stomach and I can't do much unless I have an empty stomach!) But it is true that hormonally, men and women don't really match: men have higher sex drive in the morning, and women at night. I'm not sure if there's much you can do about it - but maybe if you wear him out completely the night before?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> Because circulating testosterone levels are at their highest at that point.
> 
> Simples!


Yep! Test is highest in the morning. Its purely biological!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband is a morning person too. As long as he compromises and gives me some action at night once in a while I'm ok with it. Of course, I want it much more often then him now so I guess I'll take what I can get. lol


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Sawney Beane said:


> Because circulating testosterone levels are at their highest at that point.
> 
> Simples!


Yup this would be correct


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm NOT a morning person. This morning he had to bribe me out of bed with a cup of tea. BUT even just seeing his "morning glory" can make my whole day. If I'm barely awake to the world and he calls me from the shower, I'm keen to get up and join him. That and/or a cup of tea helps me wake up lol.

What concerns me about your post however, is that errands and such taking a priority over intimate time with your H (even mentally). And mostly, that you said he gets angry, tries to force and that it hurts?!! ......I wouldn't want morning activity with my H if he treated me that way either. That needs to change. You might need to teach him a thing or two about female sexuality and how best to be with you, if he's being a selfish lover.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not much of a morning person myself... I am like Garfield in the morning... I hate mornings. 

With that said I do like morning sex.. shoot i like sex any time of day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I hate morning sex because I like to sleep in and wake up just in time to get ready for work or whatever I have to do during the day. I do get morning wood, but it's not like I feel like I need it taken care of or anything. Still, my wife had difficulties accepting the fact that a boner doesn't mean I want sex. Besides in every session she never lets me go until she's satisfied.

Maybe you can try instead of just pleasuring your husband, demand pleasure yourself consistently in every session - that way he may go "ok, I want to shoot my load, but I have no time to forfill her desires as well, ok, I'll wait until tonight".


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

> Still, my wife had difficulties accepting the fact that a boner doesn't mean I want sex.


I bet this is the case for a lot of women. I found this confusing in the beginning too.


----------



## nice_cheryl (Oct 15, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

The wife and I are both morning people it seems. Its very convenient, and an exceptional way to start the day.

Even if we were not getting along the previous day - almost every day we 'somehow' get out of bed in the morning with very sunny and content dispositions.


----------



## El Kid (Dec 14, 2011)

Just give hm an HJ or a BJ and promise better things will come later when you are more in the mood. Chances are once that will keep him happy for awhile.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

ladybird said:


> I am not much of a morning person myself... I am like Garfield in the morning... I hate mornings.
> 
> With that said I do like morning sex.. shoot i like sex any time of day.


Are we twins??:scratchhead:


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> Because circulating testosterone levels are at their highest at that point.
> 
> Simples!




Exactly right. I'm totally a morning sex guy (and noon & night) but morning is my favorite.

My wife will often times just use her hands if she's not up for sex. 

I also know I'm bigger in the mornings, so I like sex for that reason too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I like morning sex. It's different than sex at other times... sort of sleepy, cuddly sex.

But then I like sex... any time.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Still, my wife had difficulties accepting the fact that a boner doesn't mean I want sex.


Even at 56 years old, if we had sex every time I had a boner, we would be having it several times a day and a couple of times in the middle of the night!! Geeze...I get one just seeing her naked, or seeing her in a tight pair of jeans or short-shorts! No, a boner does not mean that we want sex. I have morning wood every morning and even am awakened in the middle of the night with one. 

We both enjoy morning sex, but only on our days off when we can sleep in and be leisurely about it (like this morning). But there is not way that I would force myself on her every morning. You need to strike a compromise here. If he tries, you can say...sorry I can't right now, but tonight I'll rock your world!! You should also have it in the morning for him on your days off. Most problems in marriage can be settled if BOTH people are willing to compromise.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

There's something just nice and romantic about cuddling with someone all night and waking up to have morning sex. Far more than heading to the bedroom at night after a rough day and being 'out of it'. And I like middle-of-the-night sex too! That is just plain fun! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Men and women couldn't be more different emotionally and sexually. It's God's cruel joke (kidding). It's just biology...and men CANNOT help it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> There's something just nice and romantic about cuddling with someone all night and waking up to have morning sex. Far more than heading to the bedroom at night after a rough day and being 'out of it'.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Didn't mention this in my earlier post, but she is so right!!! You have a lucky hubby...hope he takes really good care of you!!

My wife feel that way too and I know take really good care of her.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not enjoy morning sex either. Give me the romantic cover of night, a little wine, and the relaxed feeling that there is no rush to lovemaking.

I would guess that sex hurts you in the morning because you are not lubricated, and a dry vagina is irritating.

Have a talk with your husband, and suggest a compromise of morning sex once a week. Use lube, and let him know that you will be much more enthusiastic in the evening! You could also try a hand job in the morning to please him. Lovemaking should be pleasurable for both of you, so emphasize this when you talk to him. If you are enthusiastic at night, he should be much more willing to postpone his morning urges.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

with a baby and dw's early morning schedule, it's a rare commodity at the Nader household  she is also a tad high maintenance about kissing when both of us haven't brushed, etc. so we can't always be as spontaneous as I'd like. She does surprise me every once in awhile, however.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Meg said:


> I completely understand if you don't "want it" in the morning. And if that's the way you feel...he should be good with that.
> 
> But don't get upset if he's jacking-off to porn. Or, backs off from you, entirely, because he's banging the gal in the apartment next door after you leave for work.


wisdom in this post!


I can't believe how many woman have a lax attitude about sex and its importance to men and then are baffeled when he quits initinating and start using porn or worse finds somone who actualy wants to have sex and wants to be a good lover ie. give head and wants to know what you like etc.


this post is not intended for the women who get it and their husband are just selfish jerks and would rather masterbate to porn anyways.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I disagree. Just because she doesn't like morning sex doesn't mean he should turn to porn or cheat on her. The solution is to discuss the problem together, and find a mutually satisfying answer.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lovesherman said:


> I disagree. Just because she doesn't like morning sex doesn't mean he should turn to porn or cheat on her. The solution is to discuss the problem together, and find a mutually satisfying answer.


compromise huh.

well in my experiance these types of compromise usually end up slipping back to what the non interested person wants.

and then resentment builds.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Then you need to remind her that she must hold up her end of the compromise. Resentment kills love, and you should not let this go.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If you have to remind everytime then its not a compromise it become nagging.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You're right; nothing sexy about nagging. But you have to find a way to let her know that this is killing your love for her.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lovesherman said:


> You're right; nothing sexy about nagging. But you have to find a way to let her know that this is killing your love for her.


did you read my first post/


thanks alot for the sugestion. I guess the thousands of talks about it wasn't enough.


at some point its get old and you give up thats when the hot chick at work start looking worth the chance.


my statment was for the women who have a LAX attitude about what sex means to their husbands.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning sex is awesome. Just make sure you both brush your teeth beforehand.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

The morning can be great. I'm not always as horny as my body seems to indicate, but things can change in an instant. It's invariably a "quickie" for my wife and I. Until she convinced me she enjoyed pleasing me, and that I didn't have to immediately reciprocate, I really started to like it. We always manage to play catch up soon enough, and it starts the day with a nice warm fuzzy glow for both of us, and ear-to-ear grins.

My ex-wife used to hate it because she didn't like dealing with the "mess" and felt I was selfish, and made me feel guilty about leaving her hanging. It took a while to get over this brainwashing, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A good rule of thumb that whatever it is your wife will generally object to it. Too early too late I'm tired have stuff to do did too much stuff etc etc.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

My hubby is a morning person too, in that regard. I am definitely not. Just be very direct with him and say "Look, we can do it in the morning x times per month, but other than that, it's not happening." Just enforce your boundaries. There are 24 hours in the day and I'm sure it won't kill them to have it in the evening instead. Better than not at all, in my opinion.


----------

